# [SOLVED] Drobo and Gentoo

## Sperlock

I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r5.  My Drobo box is found, but it complains that it doesn't contain a valid partition table.  Kubuntu found my Drobo just find and KDE mounted it just like a flash drive.  Has anyone else gotten Drobo to work on Gentoo?  Am I missing something obvious?  Is a kernel upgrade needed?

----------

## pianosaurus

Check you kernel configuration first.

 *http://bart.noordervliet.net/archive/50 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> File Systems
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Sperlock

Thanks, pianosaurus.  I did not have those partition types selected, so I will have to recompile the kernel with them.  I'll have to dig a bit further for Support for Large Block Devices, as it does not show up for me under Enable the block layer, but it seems like I remember seeing that somewhere else.

----------

## pianosaurus

According to some google sources, "Support for large block devices" is always enabled on 64-bit systems. That's probably why it doesn't show up. Hopefully, the two other selections will solve your problem.

----------

## Sperlock

Yes, it looks like "Support for large block devices" was already enabled, as I never came across it.  I modified the kernel configuration as listed below and now can see Drobo just fine.  Thanks!

----------

